# Cheap Automatic Tool Height Setters



## phazertwo (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks like some people have been having decent luck with the <$100 automatic tool setters off ebay.  I was thinking about this one:









						Open CNC Z Axis Automatic Tool Presetter Locator normally open engraving machine  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Open CNC Z Axis Automatic Tool Presetter Locator normally open engraving machine at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




My controller is capable of automatic tool measurements, and seems like it would be a big time saver...  Anyone have any experience with these things?

PZ


----------

